# Machbarkeit/Sinn/Zweck dieser Rahmenkonstruktion



## kamo-i (9. Oktober 2009)

Hey Dudes - super Rockers,  

ich hab mal ne kurze Frage. Trial-Rahmen scheinen ja immer "tiefer" zu werden. Also schaut man sich zum Beispiel den GU Typhoon oder Rockman Kortz an...

Ich hab mich letztens gefragt, was entgegen der klassichen Ober- und Unterrohr Kostruktion dagegen spricht nur noch ein Rohr zu verwenden, welches dann natürlich ausreichend dimensioniert und an den richtigen Stellen verstärkt sein muss.

Das Gleiche dann natürlich auch hinter dem Tretlager für den Hinterbau weiteführend... 

Das Problem, dass die Kette dann mit der Bremse in die Quere kommen würde könnte man mit der Bremsaufnahme wie bei den Hoffmann-Bikes realisieren. Natürlich auch ausreichend verstärkt.

Sinn und Zweck der Sache sollte eigentlich das Gewicht und Bewegungsfreiheit sein. Da dieses einzige Rohr natürlich aber schon heftig stabil sein müsste denke ich ist dieser nicht vorhandene Vorteil bzgl. des Gewichtes auch der Grund warum man sowas noch nicht gesehen hat. 

Oder gab es schonmal so ein Konzept?

Würde dazu gern ma eure Meinungen hören... 

PS: Habe nicht vor einen auf Rahmen-Bruzzler zu machen! Interessiert mich nur mal so allgemein...

Greetz, 
Massa


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (9. Oktober 2009)

Gab es nicht einmal einen Koxx Prototyp mit nur einem Rohr? Mir schwebt da noch so ein Promo Video im Kopf herrum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (9. Oktober 2009)

ja habe ich auch gesehen, hat aber nicht wirklich was gebracht, sah auch ziemlich komisch aus irgendwie im prinzip isses ja doch das selbe, bloß das ober und unterrohr "eins" waren


----------



## kamo-i (9. Oktober 2009)

*Öööööäh! *


----------



## holmar (9. Oktober 2009)

was aus meiner sicht da gegen sprechen würde ist, dass es früher mal einen cc rahmen mit ohne unterrohr gab. der hatte das problem das sich das einzelne rohr häufig so verzogen hat, dass das steuerrohr nicht mehr gerade zu kriegen war.
edith sagt: schön ist was anderes


----------



## kamo-i (9. Oktober 2009)

Ich hatte es mir dann aber nur nicht ganz so hässlich vorgestellt. Also dass man das Rohr nicht gerade lässt, sondern da schon einen gewissen Winkel reinbringt, um nicht so einen Shice mit dem Tretlager da unten machen zu müssen...


----------



## hst_trialer (9. Oktober 2009)

cool wäre es, wenn man dieses konzept schon verfolgt und vllt mal die möglichkeit eines verstellbaren tretlagers ermöglicht. dann könnte man sich vllt tretlagerhöhe und kettenstrebenlänge ausprobieren. gewichtstechnisch wäre es ein manko, aber wer anfangs nicht weiss was einem steht, dem könnte das eher helfen, als 3..4 rahmen zu kaufen


----------



## TRAILER (9. Oktober 2009)

die dreiecksform ist am stabielsten.


----------



## trialbock (9. Oktober 2009)

zwei rohre die fast zusammen sind sehn irgentwie schmaller aus wie ein dickes .

hört sich komisch an  is aber so


----------



## ride (9. Oktober 2009)

was dagegen spricht? das es sch"*sse aussieht!!  aber im ernst, irgendwie sollte das schon noch wie ein fahrrad aussehen find ich! ich find jetzt schon einige moderne rahmen hart am limit was das aussehen betrifft..


----------



## biketrial1 (9. Oktober 2009)

gab es da nich mal eins von giant oder so war glaube auch nur nen prototyp...war das nich mal auf bikes4trials zusehen...finds leider nich mehr...sah aber nem normalen radl recht ähnlich nur halt ohne ober,sattelrohr und ohne sitzstrben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (9. Oktober 2009)

trialbock schrieb:


> zwei rohre die fast zusammen sind sehn irgentwie schmaller aus wie ein dickes .
> 
> hört sich komisch an  is aber so


----------



## duro e (9. Oktober 2009)

bin dafür das man dieses koxx ding mal halbwegs nachbaut und dann am besten eine tretlager aufhängung macht , eventuell mit frästeilen und dann die tretlager position verändern kann . bei manchen dh bikes ist es ja beim sattel so , das man den sitzdom nach hinten oder form machen kann und dann wieder verschraubt , mit ausreichend dicken schrauben und ordentlichen maßen würde das bestimmt auch gut halten und falls mal was abreißt könnte man eventuell besser dieses teil austauschen.


----------



## jan_hl (9. Oktober 2009)

Gab's nich vor 10 Jahren oder so von Hoffmann (?) 20" Raeder mit einem dicken Rohr?


edit:


> Ab dem Jahre 1992 war das legendäre "Fat-Pipe" unser Beitrag zum Thema "Oversize Rahmen". Mit einem für ein Fahrrad enormen Durchmesser von 12 x 8 cm am Unterrohr war die Steifigkeit des Rahmens so enorm, dass auf das Oberrohr ganz verzichtet werden konnte.



Hat da jemand Fotos? ich finde nix...


edit 2:


----------



## hst_trialer (9. Oktober 2009)

duro e schrieb:


> bin dafür das man dieses koxx ding mal halbwegs nachbaut und dann am besten eine tretlager aufhängung macht , eventuell mit frästeilen und dann die tretlager position verändern kann . bei manchen dh bikes ist es ja beim sattel so , das man den sitzdom nach hinten oder form machen kann und dann wieder verschraubt , mit ausreichend dicken schrauben und ordentlichen maßen würde das bestimmt auch gut halten und falls mal was abreißt könnte man eventuell besser dieses teil austauschen.



2 dumme 1 gedanke... siehe #7


----------



## duro e (9. Oktober 2009)

ja nur der gedanke ist nichtmal so schlecht . wenn man eine gute aufhängung baut , mit ausreichend möglichkeiten und dann 2 arme fräst , die das trelager halten , die wie ein schanier funktionieren , sodass man sie auseinander ziehen kann . unten könnte man das tretlagerrohr mit einer art vorbauklemmung xxl fixieren , sodass ein verutschen nicht möglich ist . über maße von den einzelnen dingen müssen sich welche gedanken machen die von sowas plan haben.


----------



## erwinosius (9. Oktober 2009)

ich denke mal dass die normale Rahmenkonstruktion bessre ist, da die Dreiecksform die Kräfte besser aufnehmen kann. Auch ein gegeneinander vorspannen im Rahmen bei Sprüngen ist dadurch besser möglich ohne eine zu große Belastung auf das eine Rohr zu bekommen.

Und die Idee mit dem verstellbaren Tretlager halte ich für nicht so gut. Da ja meiner Meinung nach das Tretlager einer der am meisten beanspruchten Teile an so einem Fahrrad ist (man steht ja immerhin drauf) wird eine solche Konstruktion entweder schnell brechen oder sehr schwer werden.

Alles meine eigene Meinung. Darf diskutiert werden
gruß
erwin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 525Rainer (10. Oktober 2009)

verschiedenhohe tretlager würd ich mit horizontal und vertikal versschiebbaren ausfallern und verschiedenen gabellängen realisieren. durch einseitiges kombinieren beider sachen hätt man sogar einfluss auf die winkel und radstand.


----------



## hst_trialer (10. Oktober 2009)

erwinosius schrieb:


> ich denke mal dass die normale Rahmenkonstruktion bessre ist, da die Dreiecksform die Kräfte besser aufnehmen kann. Auch ein gegeneinander vorspannen im Rahmen bei Sprüngen ist dadurch besser möglich ohne eine zu große Belastung auf das eine Rohr zu bekommen.
> 
> Und die Idee mit dem verstellbaren Tretlager halte ich für nicht so gut. Da ja meiner Meinung nach das Tretlager einer der am meisten beanspruchten Teile an so einem Fahrrad ist (man steht ja immerhin drauf) wird eine solche Konstruktion entweder schnell brechen oder sehr schwer werden.
> 
> ...



der einwand ist sehr richtig. es muss sehr stabil sein und das bedeutet meistens gewicht. ich würde sowas auch nur als geo-findung vorschlagen. das man das nur kurz fährt und sich dann entscheidet.
machen wird es eh kein hersteller, da so die absätze total in keller gehen würden


----------



## R_S_t_o_f_e_r (10. Oktober 2009)

Von Hoffmann gab es mindestens ein 26" Fat-Pipe mit nur einem Rohr und ohne Sattelstütze. Bilder müssten hier im Forum zu finden sein, es hieß Sebo-Replica (oder hatte eine Aufschrift in der Art). Das sah auf jeden Fall erheblich ansprechender aus als die Koxx Schachtel und es hat auch lange gehalten, hält wahrscheinlich immer noch.

(Mein Garten und mein Fahrradständer kam mir sehr bekannt vor, bei obigem Fat-Pipe Bildchen. Lustig, dass dieses Bild noch existiert).


----------

